# Loose Plugs (Again)!



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Never had mine come loose, but then I never used a torque wrench either. Hand tight + a little bit more by a wrench (nowhere near enough to strip) has always worked for me.

Keep in mind that the crush washer on plugs crushes - once - to seal. After that, you'll probably need a bit more torque to keep them snug in the head.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Once you pull them out and then put them back in they're more likely to come loose. The crush washer is what keeps them snug on the first installation.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Never had mine come loose, but then I never used a torque wrench either. Hand tight + a little bit more by a wrench (nowhere near enough to strip) has always worked for me.
> 
> Keep in mind that the crush washer on plugs crushes - once - to seal. After that, you'll probably need a bit more torque to keep them snug in the head.


This set was new when I put them in 30k ago, the originals were loose when I went to take them out. I did give a little extra this time, 20 on the torque wrench and an extra push!


----------

